# Re: Autotrail Cheyenne 696G 2007



## CDT (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Autotrail Cheyenne 696G 2007*

I have a Autotrail Cheyenne 696G motorhome purchased from new in 2007. It has recently been picked up that water has been getting in at the rear of the vehicle (inside the garage).

I would very much like to hear from anybody who has experienced the same problem or similar.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi CDT

Welcome to MHF

Not heard of this leak, where is it getting in, have you found it. Keep us informed please.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

CDT,

I've had this problem with mine, and with my previous one. There are a variety of possibilities. The usual one is that there is a gap in the sealant around the frame, or that the frame fixings have broken. You can easily peel the seals off the inside and that will enable you to have a closer look. One other possibility is that the door is not closing fully against the seals, easily remedied by taking off the locking tongue and bending it in very slightly. The third possibility is that the door panel itself is not properly sealed into its own sub frame.
Best idea is to take off the seals and get someone to play a hose on the outside whilst you seal yourself in the garage equipped with a torch.

Roger


----------



## CDT (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm not exactly sure how water is getting in.

I purchased the motorhome through Brownhills @ Swindon. 1st & 2nd year service both damp tests Ok. Last August I took my motorhome to a much closer dealership for annual service. To my shock & surprise they picked up two very high readings at the rear in the damp test.

There is an area of ply in the rear corner to the side of the lower bolt of the garage door that on removal of the lining was very damp & soft. This appears to have spread around the corner to the rear panel also. Its identical on both sides of the motorhome which has two large garage doors on both sides.

I took the motorhome back to Brownhills for them to inspect. They could clearly see water had been getting in, however I was later informed that the motorhome was no longer covered by the Autotrail warranty even though its obviously been happening for sometime.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Have you spoken to autotrail direct. Have a look at this post click here

stew


----------



## CDT (Jan 24, 2011)

pomme1 said:


> CDT,
> 
> I've had this problem with mine, and with my previous one. There are a variety of possibilities. The usual one is that there is a gap in the sealant around the frame, or that the frame fixings have broken. You can easily peel the seals off the inside and that will enable you to have a closer look. One other possibility is that the door is not closing fully against the seals, easily remedied by taking off the locking tongue and bending it in very slightly. The third possibility is that the door panel itself is not properly sealed into its own sub frame.
> Best idea is to take off the seals and get someone to play a hose on the outside whilst you seal yourself in the garage equipped with a torch.
> ...


I would be interested in more detail of your problem. How did you discover it; did it cause damage to the ply lining; did you go back to autotrail.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Good manufacturers give 5 years damp warranty! Even most budget brands do, so surely yours should be covered.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

CDT

No, my 'van was only twelve months old and my dealer sorted it without question and without any reference to the warranty. I caught mine before it did any real damage. Are you saying that Brownhills, who sold you the van from new, have identified the problem but are refusing to do anything about it. If so that's appalling, but from other postings on here appears to be par for the course with that outfit.

I would recommend speaking direct to Auto-trail, you've got nothing to lose. The good news is, that even if they won't play ball, a repair in that area shouldn't cost a fortune.


----------

